# Is it safe



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I need to move a bunch of tomato and pepper seedlings out of there pods and into larger pots. I know the 4" plastic flats are typical but I was wondering it I could cut the top off empty soda cans and use them. Other than the sharp edges is there are safety concerns with doing this? Thank you.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

You need to provide drainage. I have use the bottom of 2l soda bottles with some holes melted in the bottom to provide drainage.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Perfectly.

I use plastic cups from the dollar store. I put ~1/8 bit in a drill and drill em from the bottom of the stack as many at a time that the bit will reach.

First I use the smaller (7oz?) clear cups. Then the red "solo" cups if they need "uppotting" again.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you. I have plastic cups so I will use those first and augment with cans


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have used cut off cans before with no ill effects.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If the cans held something you ate(or drank), they would be safe for plants(with drainage, as mentioned before).


----------

